
Color Psychology: Guide for Marketers - nkolenda
http://www.nickkolenda.com/color-psychology/
======
nikatwork
This is fantastic. So many sites get the basics wrong. It drives me nuts to
see eg food delivery aggregator sites that use a primarily blue color scheme.

It's also worth noting that the color meanings described are Western and can
be wildly different for Asian markets:
[http://www.illuminantpartners.com/2011/01/17/color/](http://www.illuminantpartners.com/2011/01/17/color/)

I once ran a multicountry eCommerce network and the Chinese partner (alone out
of 30+ other countries) insisted the site background for their portal be
changed from white to black for cultural reasons.

~~~
nkolenda
Thanks for the kind words. And I hear ya about the cultural aspect. When I
started writing the article, I planned to incorporate an in-depth look into
the cultural differences. But it was way too overwhelming.

------
i336_
I rarely sign up for things; I threw a spare-spare email account at the page
this time. This is the special URL I got back, data-URI-obfuscated so the
plaintext doesn't get indexed (I don't want to be mean :P):

data:text/plain;base64,aHR0cDovL3d3dy5uaWNra29sZW5kYS5jb20vdGhlLW1lbWJlcnMtYXJlYS8K

(Keyboard shortcuts FTW: select+copy the above, CTRL+T, CTRL+V, click on
webpage to focus, CTRL+A, CTRL+C, Alt+D, CTRL+V, Enter.)

Treat it as incentive to subscribe, perhaps. ^^

------
hamhamed
This is a lot of info, would appreciate if someone can make a TL;DR gist of
the good stuff

~~~
soneca
From the own article:

 _" I summarized all of my findings in the following table (you can click the
image to enlarge it). Next time you need to choose a color, you can use the
chart below to guide your decision."_

[http://www.nickkolenda.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/full-c...](http://www.nickkolenda.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/full-color-table2.png)

